# Pourquoi couvrir leur enfant lorsqu'il fait froid ?



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Le froid est arrivé mais les enfants ne sont pas couverts.

Un blouson chaud ok
Le tour de cou ou écharpe tout le monde n'en a pas où juste un foulard en coton 😔

Bonnet inexistant donc capuche qui laisse passer le froid sur les oreilles.

Gants ou moufles connaissent pas.

Chaussures inadaptées pour le froid ou la pluie, des baskets en toile 🥺.
Les pauvres enfants 😫

Les parents savent pourtant que je vais a l'école à pieds mais rien n'y fait.

Toujours dans l'obligation de demander quelque chose, multiplié par le nombre d'enfants, ça use.


----------



## nounou ohana (22 Novembre 2022)

moi j'ai fini par vérifier le matin à l'arrivée d'un parent et le renvoyer chez lui avec son enfant pour avoir le nécessaire.. généralement ensuite ils font attention.
Comme je dis toujours, il nous est plus facile de déshabiller que d'inventer des vêtements


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Une copine dont la fille était à la crèche avait mis sur son friggo la liste "à penser" donnée par la crèche. J'avais trouvé ça intelligent... de la part de la creche mais aussi de ma copine de la garder sous les yeux.
Souvent le soir il fait moins froid que le matin, les vêtements plus chauds au lieux d'être remis dans le sac sont juste posés sur le canapé et oubliés en repartant le matin tout simplement parce que le PE, pressé qu'il est, n'en n'a pas usage absolue pour mettre son enfant dans sa voiture pour aller chez Nounou. S'il venait à pieds avec lui il n'oublierait rien. Ce n'est pas de la négligeance. Alors pourquoi pas leur proposer ce petit pense intelligent ce qui t'économiserait à toi cette charge mental de tout verifier?!


----------



## liline17 (22 Novembre 2022)

l'autre jour, j'ai scotché sur ma porte un petit mot "merci de penser au bonnet" 1 seul sur les 4 en avait un.


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

Je leur dit une fois lorsqu'il oublié car effectivement tous les enfants viennent en voiture.
Ensuite c'est à eux d'y penser, ils n'ont que leur enfant à gérer , nous plusieurs.
Auparavant j'avais un panier avec tout le nécessaire en cas d'oubli mais c'était encore moi qui pensait au bien être des enfants.
Maintenant fini, l'enfant doit avoir l nécessaire si non je fais avec ce qu'il a.


----------



## liline17 (22 Novembre 2022)

moi aussi, j'ai fini par faire marche arrière sur l'assistanat, j'ai des vêtements de secours, mais uniquement de secours, si un froid inattendu arrive, oui, sinon, à partir de novembre, on peut dire que c'était prévisible, je me dis que c'est leur projet éducatif de ne pas couvrir leur enfant, et je ne lutte pas contre


----------



## Petuche (22 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi j'ai'pris l'habitude de mettre un petit papier scotché sur le sac dans lequel les PE m'emmène le repas. Comme ça lorsqu'il mette le repas dans le sac le matin ils sont obligés de voir ce que je demande...et si j'ai pas le lendemain je renouvelle plus un sms...Mais normalement ça marche. Et pour les vêtements chauds et de pluie le papier reste sur le sac.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Novembre 2022)

Perso j'ai des bonnets écharpes et gants en double (achetés 0.50 cts d'euros) chez moi au cas-où ! mais j'avais peu d'oublis ... et souvent les bonnets ne protègent pas bien alors je mettais l'un des miens ... ne vous prenez pas la tête avec çà ... si ils s'en foutent vous aurez beau réclamer ce sera peine perdue ... par contre les enfants repartaient avec le leur ou sans rien !!!


----------



## pommedamour26 (22 Novembre 2022)

Moi pareil j'ai des bonnets de dépannage que j'ai gardé de mes petits fils au cas ou ça dépanne car si on veut se promener comme ils viennent en voiture n'ont pas forcément le bonnet le tour de cou et les moufles du coup j'ai une petite réserve de dépannage mais bon dans l'ensemble les enfants sont assez couvert pour une promenade ils sont même des fois tellement couvert que le manteau a du mal à fermer


----------

